# Salary Survey



## quietrebel (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone know a good salary survey site, aimed at construction procurement or better again can anyone on the forum offer a mthly wage for a westener. Basic info 8 yrs exp, less than 1 in the UAE.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Hays, Charterhouse or MacDonald. They all publish salary guides annually.


----------

